# Online dating and man-parts



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A query made by another post on this forum inspired me to ask this question... which has now aroused my curiouscity.

Considering the number of men on this forum, I suspect there maybe a few here who had actually attracted women online via sending nude pics of themselves / sexting before a date.

Personally I find this approach rather curious, regardless it seems to be very common in online dating. Can someone explain this approach to me? What are/were your success rates?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Show a woman a pic of your man parts before a date? Seriously? This happens? I thought it was just creepy men who did this?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Apparently it happens all the time online, and is very common. I wish to understand why, and if it is indeed successful, how so

I suspect a high rejection rate compared to a more 'suave' approach however I'd rather not draw conclusions on approaches that I've never even considered - (in other words I can't talk)

Surely there must be someone here who can shine some light in this


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It does happen all the time, AND many women are ok with it and invite it.

But many do not!

Unsolicited shirtless pics are also a turn ON for some women and a turn OFF for some. 

I think a person should always ask before sending something like that.

One of my gf's shows me EVERY one of the pics dudes send her from dating sites and we LAUGH at most of them (the ones that are of naked body parts and shirtless, not the regular pics). I wish those guys understood this. You think she's going to be so happy about seeing your goods, but she actually blocks you and then laughs at you.

But as I said, other women are into it. Nothing wrong with that but again, guys should always ask if it is ok to send a pic like that.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> A query made by another post on this forum inspired me to ask this question... which has now aroused my curiouscity.
> 
> Considering the number of men on this forum, I suspect there maybe a few here who had actually attracted women online via sending nude pics of themselves / sexting before a date.
> 
> Personally I find this approach rather curious, regardless it seems to be very common in online dating. Can someone explain this approach to me? What are/were your success rates?


Any of that seems very bizaare to me. Not sure I would want to date a woman who would look at that as a good thing. Assuming I am dating on the up and up. As opposed to just getting laid. Not that there is anything wrong with that. Now as things progress then that is a whole other thing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Depends on what you're looking for. When searching for an NSA/FWB type of relationship, where physical attraction is more important than personality, it's not uncommon. I think with my SO, we exchanged a LOT of pics from the neck down before meeting. She was F'ing hot! . Well, still is, but you get my point...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Note to self: stay married.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes this happens. I've dated a number of women who have indicated that they have received unsolicited pictures of junk after handing out their phone number.

I have yet to engage with any woman that decided a man, based upon that particular decision, to send that particular kind of message and image, was a 'keeper'.

Who the F decided this is a good idea or something that women want? I actually dated a woman that had what she called her 'gallery of groins'. 

So yes, men do this. 

Not very bright men, in my opinion.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Yes, reflected by the fact that you hear of these celebrities sending pictures of their junk and getting caught like Tony Wiener and Brett Favre.

It's noxious. I'm on the side that says any woman who wants that is not worth dating. Any man who sends it is a bum.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't understand this behavior at all. Especially the penis pics. Penises are ugly!!!! At least they are to me. 

I'll give people a pass if its strictly a hook up site. In that case she may want to see what you're working with.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You should never send a ****-pic or nude that wasn't requested.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Personally I find this approach rather curious, regardless it seems to be very common in online dating. *Can someone explain this approach to me? What are/were your success rates*?



I have some experience with this and I can attest that it's a bad idea if you're looking for something real like a true relationship if you are looking for a hookup then its great the success rate is pretty high but please note most of the women you will meet will be on the low end of the quality/sanity scale.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Success is relative. I'm not interested in someone who would date me based on some nude photos I've sent her ... I'd question the judgement (and character) of the woman who would go on a first date with a guy who used pictures of his junk to entice her. No doubt she'll be riding the crazy train.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> A query made by another post on this forum inspired me to ask this question... which has now aroused my curiouscity.
> 
> Considering the number of men on this forum, I suspect there maybe a few here who had actually attracted women online via sending nude pics of themselves / sexting before a date.
> 
> Personally I find this approach rather curious, regardless it seems to be very common in online dating. Can someone explain this approach to me? What are/were your success rates?


I would NEVER want to date a woman who was the type of woman to agree to a date based on these criteria. It shows me enough of who they are, and more importantly who they're not.

"I met my last boyfriend after he sent me a picture of his schlong....we dated for 2 years after that"

"CHECK PLEASE!!"


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

A macro lens is like a magnifying glass for your camera. Most of them don’t even let you zoom in or out, but that’s not the important part. When you look through them, everything gets blown up. Even if you don’t have a fancy digital SLR, chances are you can purchase a macro attachment for your point-and-shoot that will make your insect images that much better. They even have macro attachments for smartphone cameras. - See more at: How To Photograph Small Insects - Digital Photo Secrets

How To Photograph Small Insects - Digital Photo Secrets


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Just because it _may_ be common doesn't mean it is a good idea.

From what I read in CWI, many such pictures were unsolicited by the WW and her feelings for the man predated his exposing his true willy and when caught, they were frankly embarrassed to be considered 'that type of woman'.

I think the lesson is a woman may date you DESPITE sending junk photos.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> A query made by another post on this forum inspired me to ask this question... which has now aroused my curiouscity.
> 
> Considering the number of men on this forum, I suspect there maybe a few here who had actually attracted women online via sending nude pics of themselves / sexting before a date.
> 
> Personally I find this approach rather curious, regardless it seems to be very common in online dating. Can someone explain this approach to me? What are/were your success rates?


I am rather troubled that you are even soliciting rates of success with this approach, particularly considering how...sensitive you are on the 'gold digger' thing.

Would having a woman love you only for your penis be any better? Honestly?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess if your goal is to get an STD then yes, I am sure you can be successful doing it.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Unless you're trying to find someone in the dregs of online dating society *I would not recommend it *


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

xakulax said:


> I have some experience with this and I can attest that it's a bad idea if you're looking for something real like a true relationship if you are looking for a hookup then its great the success rate is pretty high but please note most of the women you will meet will be on the low end of the quality/sanity scale.


Oh the well known Swedish SkankNuckenFutts scale.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

xakulax said:


> Unless you're trying to find someone in the dregs of online dating society *I would not recommend it *


Give me a break. Neither my SO or I are "dregs of society". Jeez...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I am just glad that no man has sent any of those to women on this site. 

That could never happen here.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

The only tip my ex ever gave me came the 2nd time I let her know that the divorce she instituted would never be reversed. She insisted that my lack of physical attributes when unclothed would assure that I would never get another woman to want me, again. 
In any event, I choose to find my companions in live face to face encounters, and have yet to fail to find some measure of acceptance.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I've heard it has happened here several times. I've also heard that some posters here looooooove sending or showing publicly pics of their peen.

Or maybe that's what the wink meant, Entropy?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I've heard it has happened here several times. I've also heard that some posters here looooooove sending or showing publicly pics of their peen.
> 
> Or maybe that's what the wink meant, Entropy?


How would I know? 

But yeah. You hear things.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

hookares said:


> The only tip my ex ever gave me came the 2nd time I let her know that the divorce she instituted would never be reversed. She insisted that my lack of physical attributes when unclothed would assure that I would never get another woman to want me, again.
> In any event, I choose to find my companions in live face to face encounters, and have yet to fail to find some measure of acceptance.


But that is a classic, I want to hurt you thing.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

hookares said:


> The only tip my ex ever gave me came the 2nd time I let her know that the divorce she instituted would never be reversed. She insisted that my lack of physical attributes when unclothed would assure that I would never get another woman to want me, again.
> In any event, I choose to find my companions in live face to face encounters, and have yet to fail to find some measure of acceptance.


What a horrible horrible woman! Women only say something like that to really cut a man in a way that leaves him powerless to respond. That's the lowest of the low! Good riddance to her!


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

PBear said:


> Give me a break. Neither my SO or I are "dregs of society". Jeez...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



So you and your SO are one in a million that's great I however have meet two Skanks posing as saints a girl who told me she has a dildo collection in the hundreds :scratchhead: and one type a bunny burner who would call me at two o'clock in morning to talk about her dog :scratchhead: sooooo yeah there be dregs man.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

tacoma said:


> You should never send a ****-pic or nude that wasn't requested.


LOL. Did any of us ever think that this would someday be considered good dating etiquette?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: Online dating and man-parts*



xakulax said:


> So you and your SO are one in a million that's great I however have meet two Skanks posing as saints a girl who told me she has a dildo collection in the hundreds :scratchhead: and one type a bunny burner who would call me at two o'clock in morning to talk about her dog :scratchhead: sooooo yeah there be dregs man.


Send me their numbers. Dildos, stamps, it's all the same.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Deejo said:


> Send me their numbers. Dildos, stamps, it's all the same.


:lol: I don't know that's allot of crazy for one man to handle


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

JCD said:


> I am rather troubled that you are even soliciting rates of success with this approach, particularly considering how...sensitive you are on the 'gold digger' thing.
> 
> Would having a woman love you only for your penis be any better? Honestly?


Oh no no, I'm simply curious in regards to the approach as I had always thought it rather... well, 'different'



xakulax said:


> I have some experience with this and I can attest that it's a bad idea if you're looking for something real like a true relationship if you are looking for a hookup then its great the success rate is pretty high but please note most of the women you will meet will be on the low end of the quality/sanity scale.


Interesting, so it DOES work, so would it be safe to assume that those who use such an approach is targeting a very specific audience? And if the success rate is high, wow!

Seriously, I had always thought most women would be put off by it. However is the success rate due to it being a numbers game? Or is the success/rejection ratio actually balanced?


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

I have to chime in here. When I was first divorced I was totally shocked at how fast the naked pictures and attempts to sext came, truly! But I also have to say that it became so rampant that I had to assume that many if not most women were accepting and allowing it or the men would not be so bold. Am I wrong in this assumption? I don't know but it is my experience that It's common place.... The norm...What is truly disturbing is the amount it comes from married or otherwise attached men. Doesn't help my trust issues to say the least. I'm not just talking dating sites but Facebook.... Old friends and any online or texting context, I do not appreciate or find it attractive but i have actually come to expect it and even accept it to a degree although I do state my boundaries clearly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Interesting, so it DOES work, so would it be safe to assume that those who use such an approach is targeting a very specific audience? And if the success rate is high, wow!
> 
> Seriously, I had always thought most women would be put off by it. However is the success rate due to it being a numbers game? Or is the success/rejection ratio actually balanced?




Like any products it's all about your target audience


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Interesting, so it DOES work, so would it be safe to assume that those who use such an approach is targeting a very specific audience? And if the success rate is high, wow!
> 
> Seriously, I had always thought most women would be put off by it. However is the success rate due to it being a numbers game? Or is the success/rejection ratio actually balanced?


Ah. You WANT to believe this.

The best you have are a few 'wink wink' anecdotes and women who clearly say 'EEEEWWWW!' and you are thinking this is a glowing recommendation?

Carry on then. Ignore the three pages of 'WTF' entries and clearly focus on the three or four which seem to support what you clearly want to believe.

One of the posters left a link to help take pictures of your...ahem...stuff.

Now, if you will excuse me, I will be having a long talk with my daughters about dating etiquette and warning signs in their potential paramours.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

inarut said:


> I have to chime in here. When I was first divorced I was totally shocked at how fast the naked pictures and attempts to sext came, truly! But I also have to say that it became so rampant that I had to assume that many if not most women were accepting and allowing it or the men would not be so bold. Am I wrong in this assumption? I don't know but it is my experience that It's common place.... The norm...What is truly disturbing is the amount it comes from married or otherwise attached men. Doesn't help my trust issues to say the least. I'm not just talking dating sites but Facebook.... Old friends and any online or texting context, I do not appreciate or find it attractive but i have actually come to expect it and even accept it to a degree although I do state my boundaries clearly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I always like to hear things like this. It just makes me look good in comparison...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

xakulax said:


> So you and your SO are one in a million that's great I however have meet two Skanks posing as saints *a girl who told me she has a dildo collection in the hundreds *:scratchhead: and one type a bunny burner who would call me at two o'clock in morning to talk about her dog :scratchhead: sooooo yeah there be dregs man.


I recall a magazine article from this one woman, maybe the same one.

She had dozens, if not HUNDREDS of sex toys. She also had a boyfriend. She had a Hitachi Magic Wand at home, but it was way too big to pack easily for transport to BF's house so she went and bought ANOTHER just so she could stow it at HIS place.

She characterized her BF as 'open minded, politically correct, seriously supporting women's issues' blah blah blah.

But BF had to give her a look like 'really? If you NEED this stuff, what the hell am I doing here?'

She, of course, put it down to male ego, the last resort of the insensitive and entitled who are denied something.

Guys...don't feel so bad. Insensitivity and crass behavior crosses gender lines.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

JCD said:


> Ah. You WANT to believe this.
> 
> The best you have are a few 'wink wink' anecdotes and women who clearly say 'EEEEWWWW!' and you are thinking this is a glowing recommendation?


:scratchhead:

Actually I am simply curious, as I would never had expected any women at all to respond to this.

Amusing how you seem to presume so much


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Actually I am simply curious, as I would never had expected any women at all to respond to this.
> 
> Amusing how you seem to presume so much


If you don't want to leave the perception, don't 'accentuate' the positive on this practice so much. 

All I hear from you are comments on the success rates.

But now you have. The women range from laughter to disgust on the practice...even the ones who ARE subjected to this. One (1) poster says he did it, his wife was into it, they are happy.

The rest? A resounding 'NO'.

I still don't see how the response merited your comment before last on success rates, but I am a Badger, we are slow.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> Note to self: stay married.


That's too funny! :rofl:


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

JCD said:


> I recall a magazine article from this one woman, maybe the same one.
> 
> She had dozens, if not HUNDREDS of sex toys. She also had a boyfriend. She had a Hitachi Magic Wand at home, but it was way too big to pack easily for transport to BF's house so she went and bought ANOTHER just so she could stow it at HIS place.
> 
> ...



Who knows could be her or at least it sound like her 




Male ego yeah right its about feeling wanted/desired and its hard to feel that way when your going up against the pleasuremax 5000 and his 100 and so Buddy's no man can't spin 360 degrees , vibrate , pulse and *sing the national anthem*. 



PS:She had some really weird toys


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> So, if you want to have someone date your penis, go for it.


Well, if I am on a date which is going well, at some point I actually _do_ hope I can introduce her to him...

But he prefers to shake hands at the very least, not be pawned off with a photo.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I've heard it has happened here several times. I've also heard that some posters here looooooove sending or showing publicly pics of their peen.
> 
> Or maybe that's what the wink meant, Entropy?


I've seen the interactions involving two of them.

One was a couple considering divorce, and the wife started up an EA with a BS on here. They ended up showing pictures of their goods. She was caught by her husband, called out on it in the open forum and both were banned. 

The other was on one of the penis size threads. The usual jokes about the size of internet penis's were made, and one of the guys insisted that his wasn't just huge on the internet. He took the dare of one of the women here to pose showing it's size with a challenge to show it was really him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Not something I'd respond well to.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

JCD said:


> If you don't want to leave the perception, don't 'accentuate' the positive on this practice so much.
> 
> All I hear from you are comments on the success rates.
> 
> ...


That's the thing which makes me curious!

As based on the assumption that the majority of women would dislike such an approach, logically most men should have altered and/or tampered it to suit their goals much better.

However, with the reality of this occurance being so common in online dating, it either suggests one of three theories:
1) That many men are seriously stupid idiots
2) That alot of women actually welcome such an approach
3) That this approach is a numbers game

I had assumed the 3rd probability as the most likely, however upon hearing that the success rate is higher than expected - it makes me consider the other 2 probabilities. 

The 1st probability, although in many cases true, doesn't explain why so many men use this approach. The 2nd probability suggests that many ladies appreciate such an approach, and if we combine the two assumptions that:
1) This approach actually gets results
2) That women who respond to such things are 'lower quality'
Then we'll have the conclusion that there are ALOT of rather 'low quality' women in online dating. Personally I find the 2nd assumption of the theory rather judgemental, let alone the conclusion.

I'm just forming a consensus here



> I still don't see how the response merited your comment before last on success rates, but I am a Badger, we are slow.


:slap: He mentioned the success rate was high, and unlike myself he had experience in this approach, so I'll take his word for it over my own.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Going to chime in on this one.. The women parts get sent too. I could post some if you.... ok maybe not


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure, but we men don't recieve them out of the blue that often compared to the ladies.

Wait... where have YOU been shoto? lol


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

You know what the biggest disadvantage is to all this nude pic swapping is the element of surprise you know that feeling you get when you find out your date has a nice body or that feeling you get you find out they don't and you ask to keep the lights off pic take the fun out of it .


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Sure, but we men don't recieve them that often compared to the ladies.
> 
> Wait... where have YOU been shoto? lol


All I can say is that I rarely sent "man part" pics without having received equivalent ones from a lady first...

C


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Sure, but we* men don't recieve them out of the blue that often* compared to the ladies.
> 
> Wait... where have YOU been shoto? lol





I have a gallery of boobs and parts to so it goes both ways


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

xakulax said:


> You know what the biggest disadvantage is to all this nude pic swapping is the element of surprise you know that feeling you get when you find out your date has a nice body or that feeling you get you find out they don't and you ask to keep the lights off pic take the fun out of it .


:scratchhead:

Can't you just tell by looking at her? Unless of course she's always wearing winter wear to hide her physique.



PBear said:


> All I can say is that I rarely sent "man part" pics without having received equivalent ones from a lady first...
> 
> C


That's different! As the rapport is already established - I'm talking how the man part pics get sent pretty much straight off the bat or whatever the ladies claim.

Hmmm... another possibility, are the ladies full of sh-t?  lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Personally I find this approach rather curious, regardless it seems to be very common in online dating. Can someone explain this approach to me? What are/were your success rates?


I can't speak for anyone else but they would have no success with me. I don't want to see a guys d!ck before we even sit down for a meal together. He would automatically go the way of the 'delete' button.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :slap: He mentioned the success rate was high, and unlike myself he had experience in this approach, so I'll take his word for it over my own.



RTFQ!

Read the (something) Quote



xakulax said:


> I have some experience with this and I can attest that it's a bad idea if you're looking for something real like a true relationship
> 
> 
> *if you are looking for a hookup then its great the success rate is pretty high but please note most of the women you will meet will be on the low end of the quality/sanity scale*.


So yeah, if you want a lounge lizard with a matched set of baggage who will lay you on the first date, AFTER your approach has weeded out all the decent women...you WILL be successful.



xakulax said:


> Unless you're trying to find someone in the dregs of online dating society *I would not recommend it *



Seems you missed this part of the quote. Twice.

Now, if you want dregs, why not just go to Craig's list? Why not hire a hooker? She'll probably be cleaner and better skilled.

Men who do this are Alpha Asses who think women think like them. If they have enough money, fame or charm, they may get away with it. Or...they will get exactly the kind of woman who responds to things like this.

I don't think PBear really counts. It sounds like he had a significant correspondence with is SO online before they swapped pics. IOW, they HAD a relationship which flowered into online intimacy. (PBear, if I am incorrect, please correct me)

Using a worm as bait on a first date is desperation behavior and you're going to get desperate women.

Honestly, I'd rather flash my money to attract women. Monetary success certainly says more about me than whether I am three or eight inches. And those girls probably don't drink ripple mixed with anti freeze.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> I'm hesitant to date dudes who think that their penis would make the best first impression
> 
> So, if you want to have someone date your penis, go for it.


Just stirs up an image of a guy whipping out is willy saying, "Have you met my representative yet?" :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

Errrr JCD, success in the game for many people does not automatically mean a meaningful relationship, you know this =/

If it gets them laid and they're happy then they've succeeded. I find it curious that they get laid at all with this approach - enough to spam the ladies' inboxes on online dating sites apparently.



> I can't speak for anyone else but they would have no success with me. I don't want to see a guys d!ck before we even sit down for a meal together. He would automatically go the way of the 'delete' button.


Sure, but why so many guys do it? :scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

JCD said:


> RTFQ!
> 
> Read the (something) Quote
> 
> ...


Actually, you're way off, but I hope you don't mind if I steal your story when it comes to explaining things to my family and kids! 

We met on an "adult friend" site. Both of us had fairly erotic (her) or explicit (me, since like many guys, subtlety is not my strong point) pics on our profile, and no face pics. Our relationship started with sex-charged emails, and went from there. The "flowery" relationship came later.

C


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

JCD said:


> RTFQ!
> 
> Read the (something) Quote
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

PBear said:


> Actually, you're way off, but I hope you don't mind if I steal your story when it comes to explaining things to my family and kids!
> 
> We met on an "adult friend" site. Both of us had fairly erotic (her) or explicit (me, since like many guys, subtlety is not my strong point) pics on our profile, and no face pics. Our relationship started with sex-charged emails, and went from there. The "flowery" relationship came later.
> 
> C


Hmmm

Makes me wonder if the complaints about straight-out d-ck pics is not due to any other reason either than the women themselves going into sites that do not suit their expectations! Or is it the men?

:scratchhead:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in the camp of those who didn't enjoy unsolicited junk shots. If I wanted to see a man's body I would ask for the pics. Sometimes I wanted to see his body way early on bc talking to him was turning me on so much that I knew I'd want to take it further at some point. 

I wanted to see DH's body ASAP.DOUBLE ASAP. He actually called me out for trying to be sneaky once. We emailed and IMd a lot at the beginning. So we got on the topic of penis size,of course. I casually mentioned I wasn't a fan of dudes over 7" or under 5"..I laughed at myself recognizing how ridiculous that is. He said without missing a beat "You're trying to get me to reveal my penis size aren't you?" 

ROFL talk about a red faced moment.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Errrr JCD, success in the game for many people does not automatically mean a *meaningful relationship*, you know this =/




Meaningful relationship :scratchhead: I thought we were talking about looking for good time


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not even about online dating sites, RD. Some guys think this is an ok thing to do. There was a guy I would exchange texts with, the cousin of a friend of mine, who randomly sent me a naked picture of himself holding his penis. I asked him WTF he was doing and why on earth he felt that was appropriate and that it wasn't cool. We were not even "dating" nor did I think of him in any romantic way.

I think he thought he'd impress me? But all he did was turn me off. 

People are basically nuts.

Also, be careful who you bestow your d1ck pictures upon, because one day, she may be sitting around having lunch with her girlfriends and saying "You will not BELIEVE what this guy texted me" as they all have a laugh over ridiculous pictures and pass her phone around.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Hearing of this " _penis pic _" practice reminds me of a game some girls used to play with me when I was a kid.

" _Show me yours and I will show you mine._."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

xakulax said:


> Meaningful relationship :scratchhead: I thought we were talking about looking for good time


We are! lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, well if you're just looking for fck times, then yes, send out as many pictures of your genitals as you want. If someone responds with a pic of their vag or other nudies, then have at it.

Personally all of that turns me off. But I am not really into looking for people to fck online. So I am automatically excluded from that pool of people.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> It's not even about online dating sites, RD. Some guys think this is an ok thing to do. There was a guy I would exchange texts with, the cousin of a friend of mine, who randomly sent me a naked picture of himself holding his penis. I asked him WTF he was doing and why on earth he felt that was appropriate and that it wasn't cool. We were not even "dating" nor did I think of him in any romantic way.
> 
> I think he thought he'd impress me? But all he did was turn me off.
> 
> ...





He also did you a favor by letting you know he's an A hole and someone not to get drunk around.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> It's not even about online dating sites, RD. Some guys think this is an ok thing to do. There was a guy I would exchange texts with, the cousin of a friend of mine, who randomly sent me a naked picture of himself holding his penis. I asked him WTF he was doing and why on earth he felt that was appropriate and that it wasn't cool. We were not even "dating" nor did I think of him in any romantic way.
> 
> I think he thought he'd impress me? But all he did was turn me off.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

They must do it for a reason no? I don't see how anyone in their right mind would continually send his willy to random strangers if the approach does not work

Which makes me rather curious in regards to how it's even achieved at all, no matter how pretty one's package maybe. However I can understand if it's on a sex-focused site, but elsewhere... why is this so common?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

xakulax said:


> He also did you a favor by letting you know he's an A hole and someone not to get drunk around.


:iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> They must do it for a reason no?


They do it because they have no class. To me, this is trashy behavior.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yet it gets them laid (it must - otherwise they would wise up no?). It defies logic! I wish to understand how!

Excluding posting pics on sex-focused sites where such things are expected.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It may not get them laid at all. Maybe they just send them out cause they have histrionic personalities.

Or maybe they do send them out just to get laid--with other women who JUST want to get aid (like craigslist/adult friend finder). If so that that means they are looking for the same thing.

I don't get what you are so confused about. If a woman wants to have sex with a man, she will.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

this thread is evidence the penis size is not that important to women or they would all be asking for junk pics with a ruler next to it to prove it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally. Someone understands.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm...

Xakulax you mentioned that the success rate was high - was this due to the numbers game as I suspect? I am still curious about the response ratio.

If it's a numbers game then I can understand it, however, if it's not, and women actually respond to this...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The "response ratio?" It's not a math problem, RD. 

You said yourself this wasn't about finding a meaningful relationship.

So if a guy is online just looking to fck and someone else is just looking to fck, maybe they like the picture of the fck-part they see. It's really not that complicated, RD. I don't get why you are making this out to be a bigger issue than what it is.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> this thread is evidence the penis size is not that important to women or they would all be asking for junk pics with a ruler next to it to prove it.


or a soda can.a remote control.a candy bar.a beer bottle.a body wash bottle.a toothbrush.


Yeah...I've received more than a few junk pics in my life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> The "response ratio?" It's not a math problem, RD.
> 
> You said yourself this wasn't about finding a meaningful relationship.
> 
> So if a guy is online just looking to fck and someone else is just looking to fck, maybe they like the picture of the fck-part they see. It's really not that complicated, RD. I don't get why you are making this out to be a bigger issue than what it is.


I like to have my theories in regards to social sciences confirmed 

Due to unsolicited willy pics being rather common these days, despite many women complaining about them, I simply wish to understand the phenomena, without the assumption that so many men are THAT stupid!

You would think that a more 'classy' approach would have been more commonly adopted by now due to the lack of popularity amongst the ladies no?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The phenomena? I'd hardly call it a phenomena.

It's just two simple things:

1. People who want to show their d!ck
2. Technology/camera phones that not make this possible.

It's not like a science or anything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's not about what they do it's about WHY they do it which makes me very curious!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> You would think that a more 'classy' approach would have been more commonly adopted by now due to the lack of popularity amongst the ladies no?


Not really. People are going to do whatever they want. And while I personally am not receptive or turned on by that sort of thing, it doesn't mean someone is going to NOT do it because I or a million other people feel that way.

You can't control what someone else does.

Sometimes I am too logical for my own good.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> It's not about what they do it's about WHY they do it which makes me very curious!


validation,attention,reassurance,etc.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's not about what they do it's about WHY they do it which makes me very curious!


Because...

wait for it..

*they want to.*

I don't get why you're so confused.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Not really. People are going to do whatever they want. And while I personally am not receptive or turned on by that sort of thing, it doesn't mean someone is going to NOT do it because I or a million other people feel that way.
> 
> You can't control what someone else does.
> 
> Sometimes I am too logical for my own good.





Jellybeans said:


> Because...
> wait for it..
> *they want to.*
> I don't get why you're so confused.


But *WHY* do they want to?

:rofl:



ScarletBegonias said:


> validation,attention,reassurance,etc.


:scratchhead:
Yet based on the assumption of this approach yielding few results, they would only achieve one of these goals; attention - and in a bad way.

Eventually, they would alter their approach yes? Yet it continues, and hence there has to be a reason why this is so common - enough to spam all your ladies' emails on dating sites.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Xakulax you mentioned that the success rate was high - was this due to the numbers game as I suspect? I am still curious about the response ratio.
> 
> If it's a numbers game then I can understand it, however, if it's not, and women actually respond to this...





On sex-focused sites it's a numbers game on places like Facebook its your target audience for example if see a girl how has tons and I mean tons of sexy and provocative pics of her self and she very upfront when conversing the odds are if you don't send pics first she will or at least that's been my personal experience


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> But *WHY* do they want to?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


any attention works when you're desperate for it.Some of these guys are SO stuck on themselves that they will literally not believe the bad feedback. You could tell them to drop dead and they'll seriously be thinking "yeah.she wants the D."


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> But *WHY* do they want to?
> 
> :rofl:


I don't believe you are actually this dense, RD. 

What do you mean WHY does someone want to send a picture of their penis? Why do you want to eat ice cream? Why do you masturbate? Why do you wash your car?

Because you want to. You choose to.

It's not really that deep. 

Also, to keep going back to your point about this being done "not in meaning relationships, but in online dating formats" I've already stated several times that if a guy is just looking for someone to sleep with and she is too, then maybe that is what they want to show off so t hey other person can decide if they want it or not.

If you are really still that confused, why not go straight to the source and ask.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

xakulax said:


> On sex-focused sites it's a numbers game on places like Facebook its your target audience for example if see a girl how has tons and I mean tons of sexy and provocative pics of her self and she very upfront when conversing the odds are if you don't send pics first she will or at least that's been my personal experience


Hmmm I see, have you ever seen success outside of sex-focused sites?

And FB?!


----------



## CaptainLOTO (Nov 6, 2013)

It's a way to qualify the woman. If she responds positively to a penis-pic, chances are she is good for a casual hookup. If the goal of the man is to just get laid (a goal which is common among some members of our species) then this is a quick efficient way to qualify casual hookup contenders. 

If a man wants a deeper relationship chances are this is not the approach he would take.

Finally, posing this question on TAM is probably not a providing a representative sample of how all women respond to this approach. I think people on TAM are more relationship-minded and more interested in meaningful communication than the general population.

So, in a sense it is a "numbers game" for the guys doing this. It quickly eliminates a high percentage of women who want something meaningful and allows the "players" to focus their time on women who they can quickly hookup with, while expending minimal effort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> or a soda can.a remote control.a candy bar.a beer bottle.a body wash bottle.a toothbrush.
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've received more than a few junk pics in my life.


what no Iffel tower. no wonder you were turned off!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

An unsolicited picture of anyone's genitals is a strange way to spark interest. Hook up, ok. Date with the purpose of having some sort of relationship, no. But some guys are only hoping for sex. Hence, the high risk ploy, for any woman who would continue exchanging messages after an unsolicited penis selfie would likely accept sex on the first date.

When it comes to sex and dating don't expect people exhibit rationality.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

yep its trolling for some quick ons,or friends with benifits situation.


guys with big willys think that every woman in the world will just be happy to have sex with him.

and I've seen women with bit tatas act the same way.

but most time that all they got and the rest of tthe package is lacking.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm I see, have you ever seen success outside of sex-focused sites?
> 
> And FB?!




No I never really tried outside of those sites and believe it or not most of the girls I have meet where from Crazybook ahh I mean Facebook.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I don't believe you are actually this dense, RD.


Why not? 



> What do you mean WHY does someone want to send a picture of their penis? Why do you want to eat ice cream? Why do you masturbate? Why do you wash your car?
> 
> Because you want to. You choose to.
> 
> It's not really that deep.


I don't know why someone wants to send a picture of their penis, but I know why I want to eat ice cream, cause it tastes good! Why do I masturbate? Cause a release feels good! Why do I wash my car? Cause I have a date soon!

There's always a reason, hence I'm just curious 



CaptainLOTO said:


> It's a way to qualify the woman. If she responds positively to a penis-pic, chances are she is good for a casual hookup. If the goal of the man is to just get laid (a goal which is common among some members of our species) then this is a quick efficient way to qualify casual hookup contenders.
> 
> If a man wants a deeper relationship chances are this is not the approach he would take.
> 
> ...


Aye this is what I suspected on my post prior to opening this thread however I didn't wish to assume.

What you mentioned in regards to TAM being more relationship-minded hampering the thread's ability to produce a more balanced opinion on this approach does make sense however.

Unfortunate 
I really wanted to get to the bottom of this, but I guess this assumption is safe and makes the most sense in regards to why willy pics have become rather mainstream nowadays


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> An unsolicited picture of anyone's genitals is a strange way to spark interest.


:rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> They must do it for a reason no? I don't see how anyone in their right mind would continually send his willy to random strangers if the approach does not work
> 
> Which makes me rather curious in regards to how it's even achieved at all, no matter how pretty one's package maybe. However I can understand if it's on a sex-focused site, but elsewhere... why is this so common?


It only has to work say once out of a hundred for some guy to feel it is successful. So zero hits would be unsuccessful. It is very subjective.

So is the inference that this works 50% or more? 80% even? What is the success criteria?

Anyway, I am sure this works with like minded individuals at the least. So it could be a way of filtering. Fishing. If the guy does not want to put in a big effort this may be part of the minimal effort. Spamming for p***y.

The assumption is that this practice may help identify the women who he can hookup wth the quickest. That is an assumption.

Another thread. But this also in a context of marriage constitutes another level of social media exchange to deal with. We hear that it is normal for couples to be hit on. Ok, understood to a point. And I realize that over social media some feel safe to do this. I get that one would expect the spouse to block this stuff. This at some point here becomes more like the old stereotype of the guy in a raincoat flashing. Not your topic here. I am just saying that IF this were a normal thing it would permeate into the marriage arena as well. We actually know it does for some. Anyway, carry on.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> It only has to work say once out of a hundred for some guy to feel it is successful. So zero hits would be unsuccessful. It is very subjective.
> 
> So is the inference that this works 50% or more? 80% even? What is the success criteria?


Exactly, that's why I asked


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe you can do a research study using men who do this.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've attempted in this thread but the few who came forward arent the ones I'm looking for - as their approach is to be expected on the sites visited.

Considering the sheer number of unsolicited willy pics intruding on the ladies' inboxes on standard dating sites however, I suspect there has to be more. But I guess not on TAM 

Study has failed! Oh well, if anything I guess I'll just stick to the assumption of qualifying as it makes the most sense


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Or thread has failed


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

You're asking the wrong group I think.A LOT of people on tam have been married longer than online dating has been around or been a trend.The other people,as someone else pointed out,aren't out for hookups and don't find unsolicited dong in their inbox to be attractive at all.
Maybe ask this on reddit?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blame moxy! She gave me the idea! -.-

Heh


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

OP

Think about it. Unless you are looking for a piece of ass.......do you REALLY want to date a GIRL that would accept this and find it normal?

ANY girl that accepts this = piece of ass material

and the farthest possible thing from "marriage materials"

So I guess it depends what you are looking for.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Technically the thread has not failed women who responds to pics are seeking no strings attached sex and hopefully if that's all your looking for nothing more. The ones who don't response are seeking something more like a relationship ether full relationship or FWB type of deal.


It all comes down to what you and other person wants.


----------

